# Bull Reds



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Have the Bull Reds started schooling in the bay yet. My brother is coming down next week and him and his wife have expressed they’d like to chase after some Redfish.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If they are not schooling in the bay yet, and I believe it is a little early. you can catch them in the pass, near Ft. Pickens.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

O-SEA-D said:


> Have the Bull Reds started schooling in the bay yet. My brother is coming down next week and him and his wife have expressed they’d like to chase after some Redfish.


Have not done it in a long time but if I remember right they would be out on the point mid to late Oct at Fort Morgen


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I know they are on the flats and the docks, got many buddies catching them from east bay to Orange beach within 15 minutes of fishing.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

O-SEA-D said:


> Have the Bull Reds started schooling in the bay yet. My brother is coming down next week and him and his wife have expressed they’d like to chase after some Redfish.


Yes there was one school of big Reds in the bay today. I caught a 38 to 40" just east of the Navy base where they park the Coast Guard ships.

I caught the one and another boat caught 2 or 4. I never could find the school again after the one fish so I went on to the pass and out to the Mass. just to be out.

I guess it's started.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

ST1300rider said:


> Yes there was one school of big Reds in the bay today. I caught a 38 to 40" just east of the Navy base where they park the Coast Guard ships.
> 
> I caught the one and another boat caught 2 or 4. I never could find the school again after the one fish so I went on to the pass and out to the Mass. just to be out.
> 
> ...


this front coming will dang sure have them in full swing


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Bumping this. Anyone been out chasing them? Was out today mostly on a cruise but did fish a little without much luck. Saw lots of birds and a few other boats but no one seemed to be hammering them.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I have not had my boat out in weeks. The few chances I've had to fish I've been in my kayak. Interested to hear if anyone has seen any more schools, but then again not everyone talks about it at the time so as to not draw more crowds.


----------

